# Hate Tuna! Need Help Spicing it up a bit!!!



## bookstar (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello,
I hate Tuna with a passion, but I also know it is one of the cheapest and best protein sources out there for a cutting diet.
I am on a weight loss diet right now and I am looking for ways of getting more protein and less carbs.

Anyway, I am wondering if anyone can help me with making Tuna taste better. 
I realize we can put in on bread, pasta and rice, but I am wanting to stay away from carbs right now, so i am wondering if anyone know of some good sauces or something to help take the Tuna taste away and make it really good alone? 
Also, I am looking for lower fat/ sugar recipes. I figure there are many others out there that also hate tuna and have figured out ways of making it so it actually is tolerable. But like I said, I want to stay away from breads, pastas etc.... with the tuna so I am looking for a sauce or something where I can actually eat it alone or with another protein source.

Thank you again everyone. You all have been great help for me!!!!!


----------



## mikesteg (Jan 24, 2005)

A couple of threads:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=20637&highlight=tuna+recipes

This one might be a bit more directly what you're looking for:  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41847&highlight=tuna+recipes

Just remember: hot sauce is the answer to everything.  If you can't taste it, you can't hate the taste!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 24, 2005)

Lots of things... And cause I am lazy I'll just quote myself from other posts! 

Summary:


> Try these -
> 1. Add black pepper, lemon juice and some low salt tamari (concentrated soy sauce so you do not need much) plus some wasabi for a taste of japan
> 2. Add some garlic, pepper and mint
> 3. Add some crushed chilli, ginger and coriander for a thai flavour
> ...



More detailed, and if you are a little less 'strict' with your diet:


> I like the taste of tuna by itself as it is... so I can eat it no problem!
> 
> But I also have these little tubs of herbs and spices that are the best things invented!! Some of them are pastes (have to keep them in the fridge) while others are just like normal dried spices so I can mix and match and get creative and add LOTS of combinations. For example -
> 
> ...


----------



## Du (Jan 24, 2005)

Just dump a bunch of Tobasco in in. That is what I do, and it tastes real good.


----------



## bookstar (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow guys, thanks for the info. A real help!!! ;-)


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2005)

a slice of tomato and 1/2 slice of mozzarella (40 calories, 2.5 grams fat) on top then placed under the broiler for a moment and you have a "tuna melt".  

one more thing...what kind of tuna do you buy?  the light tuna can be really fishy and smell worse than cat food   solid white is a bit more expensive but a LOT more edible.  i like geisha (brand) myself and stock up when it's on sale.


----------



## Du (Jan 25, 2005)

There is also a big difference between chunk tuna and albacore tuna.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2005)

chunk light is nasty.  solid white albacore is way way better.


----------



## Du (Jan 25, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> chunk light is nasty. solid white albacore is way way better.


I hate albacore, but love chunk light. Go figure.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I hate albacore, but love chunk light. Go figure.



  sorry!  i shouldn't have spoken like it was a clear cut answer.  
let's just say (like you did before i stuck my nose in it) that there's a difference and if you don't like one - you might like the other.


----------



## Du (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, no need to apologize. 


Youre from Stamford, Ill let it slide.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lilduba13 (Jan 25, 2005)

crush up the tuna and throw some franks red hot sauce on it.  if thats still too plain for you, then put that on a low card wrap with some fat free cheese and pop it in the mic for a few


----------



## Smoo_lord (Jan 27, 2005)

I usually chop up a half a raw onion, and maybe a spoon of ultra hot chilli sauce.

After eating this, the fishy taste/smell is flamed. plus i will drink a crapload of water, both during and after consumption.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2005)

There are some good foil pack options out there now, with good nutri values and low prep time.  Bumblebee just brought out 4 oz albacore fillets in hickory, lemon pepper, and ginger soy flavors.  Chop up, mix with 1 c. brown rice and 1/2 bag frozen veg (green beans, spinach, broc, etc.) and you got a stew goin!


----------



## onamission (Jan 28, 2005)

I mix a half can in my morning eggs, and if Im not feeling tuna in the evening, i just cook up 1 or 2 more eggwhites and mix them with it. I hate eggs, and I hate tuna, but for some reason if you mix the 2 together, they taste ok.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm so glad i LOVE tuna, i can eat it straight out of the can no problem, or tastes awesome in a sandwich or with brown rice/pasta  

peace


----------



## Cheyenne Press (Jan 28, 2005)

Just FYI: the albacore has higher concentrations of mercury in it than does the chunk light.

I prefer albacore, but I opt for chunk light given the above.  Oh well, you learn to live with it.  I used to try to dress it up.  Now I just slam the can back and gulp down a bunch of water.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Just dump a bunch of Tobasco in in. That is what I do, and it tastes real good.


Garlic tabasco or Frank's new Chili Lime Red hot sauce.


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2005)

Go buy bagged cole slaw salad mix, add the tuna, and some walden's farm calorie free dressing  or any low cal dressings


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 31, 2005)

Spicy Tuna Salad
1/3 C. mayo
2 T. diced jalapenos OR 2 T. sweet relish 
1 T. lemon juice
I can tuna
1/2 C. celery
1/4 C. green onion

Southwest Tuna Salad
1/4 C. mayo
2T. salsa
2 cans tuna
1/2 C. celery


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2005)

try low sodium tuna-it doesnt have that salty disgusing taste to it and some mustard with celery seed


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2005)

or a tbsp of pancake mix, 1 egg white and throw it in the griddle-tastes like crab cake!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2005)

Cheyenne Press said:
			
		

> Just FYI: the albacore has higher concentrations of mercury in it than does the chunk light.


 I actually eat more albacore just for that reason.  I'm hoping to get a second job as a thermometer.  BA DUM!


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 31, 2005)

i throw mustard in it and eat it. Its still gross but o well.


----------



## cmrapp11 (Feb 1, 2005)

i add a tbsp of newmans own balsamic vinagarette light dressing. works WONDERS! (sadly i've gone thru the mcdonalds drive thru claiming "you forgot my dressing" without buying the salad. SHHHH!  they have the packets that are so handy!)


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

Straight Outta The Can Recipes 

Lemon Pepper Tuna: Lemon juice and fresh ground pepper or sprinkle with lemon pepper seasoning 
Balsamic Tuna: Balsamic vinegar and fresh ground pepper 
Mustard Dill Tuna: Dill, 1 tbsp mustard, and chopped celery 
Southwest Tuna: 1 tbsp non-fat mayo, ¼ of a Anaheim green chile (chopped), black pepper to taste 
Honey Mustard Tuna: 1-2 tbsp Honey Mustard 
Tuna Fried Rice Saute cooked brown rice, chopped green or yellow onions, and egg whites in pan sprayed with butter flavor non-stick spray. Mix in tuna and serve. 
Tuna Stuffed Tomato Mix 1 tbsp non-fat mayo, pepper and tuna and stuff inside a tomato. Top tomato with a slice of mozzarella cheese and bake in oven until cheese melts. 
Old El Paso Tuna: 1 heaping tbsp spoon Salsa or 1 tbsp chopped green chiles. 
Tuna Italiano: 1 tbsp Italian dressing or olive oil vinaigrette, fresh ground pepper 
Tuna Balsamico 1 tbsp Balsamic vinegar, a few dashes oregano, ground pepper to taste 
Tuna Piccata: 1 tsp capers, lemon juice, ½ tsp parsley, fresh ground pepper 
All American Tuna: 1 tbsp fat-free mayo, 1 chopped pickle, ½ stalk chopped celery or onion 
Texas Tuna: 1 tbsp BBQ sauce 
Tuna Melt: 1 tbsp fat-free mayo, 1 oz cheese melted on top 
Tuna Parmesan: Mix in1 tbsp ketchup, tomato sauce, or spaghetti sauce. Sprinkle with breadcrumbs or a crushed cracker, top with 1 oz. low-fat mozzarella cheese. Cook in microwave or toaster oven until cheese melts. 
No-Time Tuna: 1 Fork, 1 glass of water 


Tuna Melt Patties - (Makes 2 patties) 


Ingredients: 

1 6oz. can tuna, drained
1 egg white, beaten
2 tbsp. oatmeal 
2 tbsp. onion, diced (or ¼ tsp onion powder)
¼ tsp garlic powder
salt or salt substitute & pepper to taste
2 tbsp. reduced-fat mozzarella cheese (optional) 


Directions: 

Mix all ingredients except cheese together in a small bowl. Heat a small non-stick frying pan over medium heat and spray with non-stick cooking spray. Make two small patties by spooning ½ of tuna mixture into each side of the pan and lightly pressing with fork to flatten into a patty. Cook until both sides are brown. Top with 1 tbsp. cheese and serve alone, on top of light bread, or with sides of choice. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: 

Calories - 146.5
Carbs - 4.5 g 
Protein - 25.5g 
Fat - 2g 
Fiber - .5g


----------



## ph8bringer (Feb 2, 2005)

You can buy flavoured tuna. I buy garlic and chilli flavoured.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2005)

ph8bringer said:
			
		

> You can buy flavoured tuna. I buy garlic and chilli flavoured.


 I like that too, but they charge more-I'm on a teacher's salary!


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> or a tbsp of pancake mix, 1 egg white and throw it in the griddle-tastes like crab cake!



You can grind some oats in a blender and use it to replace the pancake mix


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

I really like my tuna with vinegar now


----------



## SJA (Feb 2, 2005)

Smother it with cream of mushroom soup and heavy whipping cream. Then put some deep fat fried onions on top. Cover it with cheddar cheese and bake for 30 minutes at 375    YUM


----------



## sara (Feb 11, 2005)

Have you been on albacore tuna website? 
Lots of good recipes  

http://www.albatuna.com/Recipes/Menu.htm


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.starkist.com/recipes/
 And in honor of Jessica Simpson....

www.chickenofthesea.com


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2005)

She doesn't even know how to open a can of tuna


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Got this tip from Rock, I mix my tuna with cottage cheese and it tastes pretty good!!!


----------



## sara (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 13, 2005)

Damn, lots of tuna and other seafood recipes.
http://www.justseafoodrecipes.com/inxtun.html


----------



## squanto (May 16, 2007)

So last night I was trying to figure out how to eat my tuna without mayonnaise, as I ate too much fat during the day.

I tried adding tabasco. Really not bad, it masks the flavor, if you don't like tuna. But I wouldn't call it _good_....

But what was really good was Mrs. Dash Seasoning. It's a salt-free seasoning mix I bought in the grocery store. Wow, that made it taste so good, I had to tell someone. Usually I have trouble choking down plain tuna, but this was delicious. Try it. I put a sprinkle of lemon juice on it too but it was such a small amount I don't know if it influenced the taste any.

Lol hope this doesn't sound like an advertisement but I was just really surprised at how good it was.


----------



## squanto (May 16, 2007)

OK the ingredients are:

Onion, Spices (Black Pepper, parsley, celery seed, basil, bay, marjoram, oregano, savory, thyme, cayenne pepper, coriander, cumin, mustard, rosemary), garlic, carrot, orange peel, tomato, citric acid, oil of lemon.

Not sure what makes it so good but there it is if you got the spices.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

squanto said:


> OK the ingredients are:
> 
> Onion, Spices (Black Pepper, parsley, celery seed, basil, bay, marjoram, oregano, savory, thyme, cayenne pepper, coriander, cumin, mustard, rosemary), garlic, carrot, orange peel, tomato, citric acid, oil of lemon.
> 
> Not sure what makes it so good but there it is if you got the spices.


orange peel goes well with tuna


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

Okay I didn't bother reading everyone else's responses because I had this same problem AND HERE'S WHAT WORKED FOR ME:

A1 Sauce.
Or
Try Lee and Perrins Chicken Worstechire.

Sounds wierd but its so good.

Empty the can onto a plate, microwave it for 40 seconds.
Poor some A1 or chicken marinade on that bitch, and it's great.

I did this for a year, and Now I actually like tuna without anything added.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Okay I didn't bother reading everyone else's responses because I had this same problem AND HERE'S WHAT WORKED FOR ME:
> 
> A1 Sauce.
> Or
> ...


I did this when I was sodium loading months back.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I did this when I was sodium loading months back.



And it was really good right?


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

had a sort of smoky taste to it...but I didnt touch tuna until 3 months later.


----------



## Mista (May 16, 2007)

With mayo taste good.


----------



## squanto (May 17, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> orange peel goes well with tuna



lol... i hope you're joking


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2007)

let me rephrase: citrus goes well with tuna


----------



## Smoo_lord (May 17, 2007)

tuna rules, cheap as fuck, can and fork, win.

Eating at least one can (95g) a day, i have learnt to 

a) deal with eating tuna in springwater plain out of the can
b) try some wierd shit to mix with it
c) repeat all of the above

Even if it tastes like satan left his mums tampon in your mouth i will try to mix it with tuna. worse comes to worse, it is shit and you discard it and then vow to never try that again


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2007)

good point smoo. It only takes me three tbsp to scoff down the nasty fucking taste of tuna. Once its done, I drink almost a quart of crystal light to get rid of the aftertaste.


----------

